# LADIES! Routine for my girlfriend- Is this too much? Critique welcome.



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

So my girlfriend wanted me to help her with a routine as she wants to get fit. Her main goal is to lose weight (at least 2-3 stone) and look good (i think she looks great anyway as I like my girls with extra padding!)

She's starting from a not very good level of fitness. Diet will not be a problem though.

She`ll be going to a small council run gym which has very limited equipment and I've TRIED to make each session full body-sih and make the cardio element fun and not some useless 45 minutes on the treadmill type cr*p.

So I've came up with this 3 day split for the week for her which I have posted below. Please tell me what you think and if I've gone overboard.... :lol:

* Session 1*

*Strength *


Body Weight Squats - 3x10 


Kettlebell Thrusters - 5x5 


Hamstring Curl 3x10 


Plank (as long as possible) 

*Circuit*

5 burpees

10 flutter kicks

X4

*Finisher*

Cross trainer 1 mile as fast as possible

* Session 2 *

*Strength*


Lat Pulldown 3x10 


Dumbell Shoulder press 5x5 


One legged kettle bell dead lift 2x10 for each leg 


Bicep curls 3x10 

*Circuit*

10 Walking lunges

8 star jumps

6 mountain climbers

X4

*Finisher*

Row 1000M as fast as possible

* Session 3*

*Strength*


Chest press 5x5 


Tricep dips on bench 3x5 


Dumbbell Lunges 3x10 


Leg press 3x10 

*Circuit*

5 Press ups from knees

10 box/platform jumps

X4

*Finisher*

Cycle 2 miles in a quick a time as you can.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I think that's a lot!

If she is focused on strength during those sessions, she will be maxed out before circuits. I understand why you've put them in there, but they're best off kept on a separate day/s.

Also what's the reason for full body?

If you want strength/circuits - why not keep it simple - focus on bench/squat/deadlift on separate days and THEN throw in the circuits and cardio afterwards. So One session would be 5x5 Deadlift, circuits, cardio. Play around with rep ranges, find out her 1rm - You could have so much fun with it and added motivation that she sees strength go up. Don't worry about all those other exercises. She will see immense progress from that as she's a newbie


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> I think that's a lot!
> 
> If she is focused on strength during those sessions, she will be maxed out before circuits. I understand why you've put them in there, but they're best off kept on a separate day/s.
> 
> ...


Reason for full body is that she works crazy hours which change every week so it'd be harder having a split routine. I thought with a full body split no matter when she does get to the gym she's working full body as some weeks she`ll get there 3 days and another week it may only be 1 or 2 times. And I didn't want her to feel like she hadn't done "enough" if she only managed to get there once during the week (I hope that made sense)

I tried to make it as short as possible with 3-4 strength exercises and then a circuit. But I can see now how that might be too much... Her gym doesn't actually have barbells so she can't do "proper" deadlifts :sad:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> Reason for full body is that she works crazy hours which change every week so it'd be harder having a split routine. I thought with a full body split no matter when she does get to the gym she's working full body as some weeks she`ll get there 3 days and another week it may only be 1 or 2 times. And I didn't want her to feel like she hadn't done "enough" if she only managed to get there once during the week (I hope that made sense)
> 
> I tried to make it as short as possible with 3-4 strength exercises and then a circuit. But I can see now how that might be too much... Her gym doesn't actually have barbells so she can't do "proper" deadlifts :sad:


She has kb's - you know she can do kb cleans and presses etc as a 'focus' - she will benefit much more from those kind of movements than the iso ones... imo of course.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crossfit would be far better .


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> She has kb's - you know she can do kb cleans and presses etc as a 'focus' - she will benefit much more from those kind of movements than the iso ones... imo of course.


Yeah she has kettle bells. But I`m not going to be at this gym with her so can't keep track of her form or anything :\

I'm taking this all on board though and will modify it. Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

ewen said:


> crossfit would be far better .


Don't have the wonga to join a crossfit box. I do agree though.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cactus87 said:


> Don't have the wonga to join a crossfit box. I do agree though.


queenie knows crossfit clubs in your area im sure she can help find an affordable one , or make cut backs elsewhere if you can .


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

ewen said:


> queenie knows crossfit clubs in your area im sure she can help find an affordable one , or make cut backs elsewhere if you can .


Good advice.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> queenie knows crossfit clubs in your area im sure she can help find an affordable one , or make cut backs elsewhere if you can .


They're all quite expensive at mo tbh.

But I can defo help with crossfit programming which is why I suggested structuring the workouts as above.

Btw u can't get discount at strength shop can u?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> They're all quite expensive at mo tbh.
> 
> But I can defo help with crossfit programming which is why I suggested structuring the workouts as above.
> 
> Btw u can't get discount at strength shop can u?


No sorry but I think tass can on strength forums might be worth a try .


----------



## Beauty&amp;Beast (Jan 1, 2014)

I would agree on that it might be a bit much; when I was just trying to lose weight I did do full body circuits...but was structured more as a combination of strength and circuits; for example: PS not sure what equipment you have and my weights are referenced in pounds as I'm in US 

(Plyo's, Lunges, Squats, and Sprints)

-Warm up with deep lunges at three sets of 20 repetitions per side - use light dumbbells and touch the floor with the dumbbells.

-Superset three sets of step-ups (with dumbbells) with lunge jumps for 12 step ups per side and 30 lunge jumps.

-Then do three straight sets of 15 box jumps (can use box, risers, steps, etc).

-Do three sets of jump squats at 20 jumps pausing at the bottom.

-Next up is 20 second sprints. Sprint the time, walk for one minute, and do it again, five times. (I used to do this outside or on treadmill/inside floor when weather was bad)

-Then do reverse walking lunges (touching your knee on the ground) for three sets of 30 steps.

-Finish with one drop set of leg extensions (start with 100lbs, go to failure, drop, and repeat that until you fail with one plate).


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The 2 girls with the best bodies at my gym have a routine like this. Or a variation similar

Squat

OHP

Deadlift

DB presses

Lunges

Assisted chins

I've studies them closely


----------



## perrypower (Dec 5, 2013)

If it is too hard, it will put her off. Start real simple and easy and build from there.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Cactus87 said:


> So my girlfriend wanted me to help her with a routine as she wants to get fit. Her main goal is to lose weight (at least 2-3 stone) and look good (i think she looks great anyway as I like my girls with extra padding!)
> 
> She's starting from a not very good level of fitness. Diet will not be a problem though.
> 
> ...


Any update on this mate? My mrs has been travelling and feels she has put weight on and has asked me to make a routine for her...


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Give Insanity ago my lass has just started the 2nd week its brutal but its doing the job for here


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

ShaneB said:


> Any update on this mate? My mrs has been travelling and feels she has put weight on and has asked me to make a routine for her...


It's not been a success lets put it that way. Girls who don't train dont understand the amount you have to commit to it, make sure you're always eating right/tracking macros etc and as she works a lot of night shifts and odd times its just not something she can or seems to want to commit too. Which is annoying because as much as I tell her that cardio isn't that great for losing weight compared to lifting weights which will help her lose weight and actually sculpt her body... its in one ear and out the other.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Give Insanity ago my lass has just started the 2nd week its brutal but its doing the job for here


I was actually thinking of ordering this for us.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> I was actually thinking of ordering this for us.


Its a good hard workout mate and the first couple of days can be hard but it has already started to show results for her.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Cactus87 said:


> It's not been a success lets put it that way. Girls who don't train dont understand the amount you have to commit to it, make sure you're always eating right/tracking macros etc and as she works a lot of night shifts and odd times its just not something she can or seems to want to commit too. Which is annoying because as much as I tell her that cardio isn't that great for losing weight compared to lifting weights which will help her lose weight and actually sculpt her body... its in one ear and out the other.


I read it can be hard. You are in a relationship so apparently there is automatically that barrier of 'you telling her what to do'. Which she is less likely to want to do and even believe it works. Then she will go to a PT who will say the same as you for ££ and she'll heed every word (in some cases, obviously not all).

I hope my mrs is open minded with it all. She usually does British military fitness but has asked me this time... I'll take it slow and push her as far as she wants to go. I think that's the key, but obviously if she doesn't wanna go far, it could be pointless...


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

ShaneB said:


> I read it can be hard. You are in a relationship so apparently there is automatically that barrier of 'you telling her what to do'. Which she is less likely to want to do and even believe it works. Then she will go to a PT who will say the same as you for ££ and she'll heed every word (in some cases, obviously not all).
> 
> I hope my mrs is open minded with it all. She usually does British military fitness but has asked me this time... I'll take it slow and push her as far as she wants to go. I think that's the key, but obviously if she doesn't wanna go far, it could be pointless...


Well good luck with it mate!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> I was actually thinking of ordering this for us.


I can get this for £65 if you are interested?


----------

